# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  بحث التعاون الأمني بين الأردن والسعودية

## معاذ ملحم

بحث التعاون الأمني بين الأردن والسعودية





عمان - بترا - بحث مدير الأمن العام الفريق أول الركن حسين هزاع المجالي في مكتبه امس الخميس مع الفريق الركن زميم بن جويبر السواط قائد حرس الحدود في السعودية،  سبل التعاون المشترك بين البلدين في شتى المجالات ذات الاهتمام المشترك.
وتم خلال اللقاء تسليط الضوء على أهم المعضلات الحدودية التي يواجهها البلدان خاصة مع وجود حدود مشتركة طويلة تربط بينهما، وتضع تحديات كبيرة للسيطرة على عمليات تهريب المخدرات والجرائم الأخرى العابرة لتلك الحدود، ووضع أسس جديدة للتعاون بين البلدين في ذلك المجال.
واستمع الفريق الركن السواط لايجاز قدمه مدير ادارة التخطيط بالانابة حول مهام وواجبات مديرية الامن العام واهم الوحدات والادارات التي استحدثت أخيرا. وزار الضيف يرافقه مدير الأمن العام قيادة قوات البادية الملكية حيث استمعا الى إيجاز وضح أهم الواجبات والمهام التي تضطلع بها قوات البادية الملكية.
وكان الضيف استمع في وقت سابق بحضور نائب مدير الأمن العام اللواء محمد الرقاد، لإيجاز داخل مركز القيادة والسيطرة، بين أهم أهداف إنشاء المركز الأول في الشرق الأوسط والانجازات التي حققها واهم الإضافات الأمنية التي أضافها للمنظومة الأمنية الأردنية.
ومن جهته أبدى الفريق أول الركن المجالي استعداد الأردن الممثل بمديرية الامن العام، بالتعاون مع الجانب السعودي بكل ما يحتاجه من خبرات وتجارب اردنية، ووضعها تحت تصرفهم، واعداد خطط تدريبية شاملة لكل ما تحتاجة الكوادر الشرطية والأمنية لدى الجانب السعودي الشقيق.

----------


## &روان&

مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب  يا روان ... وأشكرك عل متابعتكـ

----------

